# Balding...



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

I know it happens early to some people but I don't like it. I've always had quite a bit of hair. Not long or anything but it used to be fairly thick. 

Over the years its gradually got thinner. I started receding at around 18 and I'm nearly 27. I've learnt to deal with the receeding hair line but I've always been thinner on top (crown area). My hair style has always sorta covered this up but just got back from the hair dressers and it's bad. 

I'm not full bald yet. I've had short hair before and I look like a right prat. Don't seem to have the right shaped head so usually have it around an inch when I get it cut with a messy/spiky style. 

However, I don't want to look ridiculous in my older life with longer hair but a daft bald spot in the middle. Does anyone have any suggestions how to style it? 

Is the only way to have the lot off? Funnily I'm not really a vein person but I've even looked at the price of sugery. Too expensive and I don't really agree with that sort of stuff to be honest. Am I just destined to be ugly - cos thats what skin head makes me look like. Some people can pull it off well but I just look like a thug and it doesn't suit my personality either.

I should count myself lucky. A friend of a friend went completley bald at 16. Eye browse, arm pits etc.


----------



## 11alan111 (Dec 29, 2011)

i started going bald at about 40,i used to have a no1 cut then one day i just shaved the lot off,take no notice what people think its howyou feel,and remember 2 things,ifyou shave it off you save on shampoo and you never need to see the nit nurse.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

I started receding around the same age; 18ish. I remember the night I got in the shower and looked down after I'd finished wondering what all that hair was blocking the plug hole, only to realise it was mine!

The best thing I done was to buy a set of clippers and just go for the number one :thumb:

I'm not sure if it's just me though, but I've come to the understanding that we don't LOSE hair, it just re-roots elsewhere!!....chest....nose.....ears.... 

Still, saves me a lot of money in hair-styling products


----------



## Barney Boy (Feb 12, 2013)

My hair was thinning by the age of eighteen,big bald patch by late twenties.My head has now been shaved for twenty years.I just think that there could be much worse things to happen.Waste of money getting transplants,spend the money on detailing gear.My wife loves me that,s all that matters to me.Out to a ska night now would be heavy metal but not enough hair. Ha Ha :thumb:


----------



## Barney Boy (Feb 12, 2013)

Agree with Kriminal.Inside of ears done twice a week!


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

I asked the wife if she still loved me. She said yes. I'd save a fortune on hair cuts, gell and shampoo though. Well I'd still use shampoo just even less. 

I think I'd feel rubbish about having no hair though. As I said it really doesn't look good on me.


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

You could have used my hair to make jumpers with at one point, thick, with curls when longer. Now it's getting a little see through and yes, if I'm honest it does bother me. However, when it gets too bad I will reach for the clippers. Only thing is, I have a scar on my head that shows up when it's shaved. ( Joys of alcohol. ) I have considered the transplant route myself, but if it doesn't look right then people may stare more. To be honest if you see a horrid comb-over or obvious syrup it looks daft, whereas if you see a bald guy you think nothing of it. If going bald is the worst thing to happen to me, then I will be peed off, but I'm more concerned about my increasing anxiety and depression issues to be honest. Whatever you decide mate, be happy with the choice, and sod what anyone thinks.


----------



## shl-kelso (Dec 27, 2012)

Like many of the others, I reached for the clippers and went straight to no. 1. It took me a little while to get used to the drastic change, but it soon becomes normal. And once you get a bit of colour on your scalp in spring/summer it looks much better too (although make sure you use sunscreen when needed as a sunburnt scalp is not nice!!).


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

I did wonder whether a GI Joe type hair cut would look right or not. At least that way I wouldn't be completely bald just on the back and sides.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Don't know if it would go past the crown bit.


----------



## richard56 (Sep 29, 2013)

Clippers are the way forward.
I'm not a pretty sight so the first time I cut it really short I too looked a right prat.
The upside was when I went to the bar the crowds just parted 
The truth is I'm as soft as a brush, so this was a source of great mirth to all my friends.
You have done well holding on as long as you have. I was about 20 when there was more in the plug hole than on my head.
I really want to shave the last bit off now.


----------



## Rob_Car (Aug 8, 2013)

Receding at 17. Serious bald patch by 21. Never had the slightest effect on my love life (at least not that I'm aware of!  ) and white by 50. (Thanks mum, she went white at 23!) Still quite happy with it all at 58. Now 1/2 inch to 1 inch long all over what's left and I'm used to it. If completely bald suits you, then go for it, if not, make the best of what you have and above all else, don't worry about it!!!


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

I started losing hair at 21 and I started shaving my head at 25. I am 35 now and I never looked better than in the last 10 years. Cheers!


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Heard a few people say people just move at the bar when you go up with a shaved head.


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

Dont get me wrong and i m only trying to make a point. Hair is over rated to the extent that people start confusing it with personality. Some people with a full head of hair never get half the attention i get despite having a shaved head.


----------



## Rob_Car (Aug 8, 2013)

Friend of mine uses the shaved option. Suits him because his head shape works that way. Mine is better with a bit of something at the sides and back. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Clippers, grade 1 no probs:thumb:


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

Shave it down and give yourself time to get used to it,I was going bald at 17 and never let it bother me occasionall I shave it down to the bone and have scars and a couple of small dents from a mis spent youth ,people will always comment until they used to it and will notice things that aren't there ie people moving out the way it most likely people just trying to get to you as they know your self conscious


----------



## majcas84 (Aug 24, 2012)

Once it starts to show, no point pretending otherwise, go for the clippers mate.

I always had quite long hair growing-up but have had to shave it for the last 15 years or so. Not completely shaved but just down to about 1 or 2 mm. I absolutely hate it and always will, but what can you do? Just have to learn to live with it I suppose.

Took ages for mine to go. From when I was about 19 to 30 years old and in the end it was kind of a relief to give up and use the clippers.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

I started suffering from alopecia when i was 14 when i'd find clumps of hair on my pillow.
The over the years haveing had the micky taken out of me constantly then mother nature took over and i started to thin out , most of my peers have now caught up so we all blend in now :thumb:


----------



## kevoque (Jan 16, 2012)

Clippers first then summer comes get the blade to it no hassle no worries !:thumb:


----------

